# Elevator pit requirements?



## kingranch51 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I know I need a switch and light and circuit. So I guess my question is if needs to be in ridgid and or explosive proof ? any help much appreciated!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You can use EMT.

Don't forget about a sump pump. Many/most elevator pits that I've been in have a sump pump.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> You can use EMT.
> 
> Don't forget about a sump pump. Many/most elevator pits that I've been in have a sump pump.


Alarmed? I hope.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Alarmed? I hope.


I've never seen one that was, but there is no requirement for such an alarm in the Elevators, Escalators, and Moving Walks codes.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

The company doing the elevator installation should provide you with a detailed list of what they require. Power requirements, 3Ph disco for elevator controler, disco for lights/accesories in car, locations for all installations you will provide. Etc.

Ask first, then install.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Smoke/heat alarm required?


----------

